

Ask HN: Where do you draw the line between an ongoing and finished project? - xcubic

This question was meant for programming related projects, but I guess it can be good for any kind of projects.
======
paulhauggis
If you are charging money for it, it's never finished. You will be fixing bugs
and adding new features.

~~~
xcubic
That is a very good point :)

